# 1967 fuel and brake line diagram needed



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, its taken longer than i planned, but the chassis and body tub are finally going to be reunited on my 67 lemans. only problem is i never took pictures of where the fuel lines and brake lines went. to ad to the confusion, i put a power four wheel disc brake kit on, and the master cylinder lines will not be the same, so my ss front brake line kit i bought is about worthless now. i would like to get these issues solved and powertrain installed before i bolt everything back together, any words of wisdom?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

fuel line size based on engine\ carb and if you changed to 4 wheel discs, then new line size and fittings are needed. Stock setup will not match anything.


----------

